# can any one make a custom viv back ground in peterborough for me or with in a hour dr



## leeelkington (Feb 2, 2011)

hi looking fore some one to make me a custom background for my viv the size is 24 by 15 15


----------



## Marco 1986 (Jan 16, 2011)

I looked at this and knew of an earlier post... It is fairly easy to do so you could give it a go... Kinda like Blue Peter... lol...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/592070-building-custom-viv-backgrounds.html

Hope it helps, and if you do it yourself it will be a lot cheaper then getting someone else to do it... If you are struggling then feel free to ask me to do it for you. I live in Hull... We could talk about pricing etc... 

Take care... Marco


----------



## leeelkington (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for that going to have a look at it onley just seen i had a comment lol


----------

